

Ajax Push Engine - real-time data streaming to a web browser - Garbage
http://www.ape-project.org/home.html

======
vgurgov
ok, so thats APE, so what? am i missing something? those who are interested in
this might also check juggernaut(its much simpler technology, but requires
flash)

hmm, can anyone explain why was it posted here here on HN? are they releasing
any new major milestone or whats up? i am really not getting it...

~~~
JangoSteve
I'm going to venture to guess someone simply came across it and had never
heard of it before. Then it was upvoted by someone else who had never heard of
it. If enough people haven't heard of it, it goes to the front page. Otherwise
it gets buried. It's how the site works ;-)

